# Google- Other problems in the bowels - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Other problems in the bowelsguardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>Inflammatory *bowel* disease and coeliac disease are serious conditions that can have symptoms similar to *irritable bowel syndrome*. Inflammatory *bowel* disease *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

